# Homelite pressure washer



## landon1956 (Jun 4, 2015)

I have a Homelite pressure washer model number hl252300 that will not crank. It has set up in a dry room and has not run for two years. Got it out yesterday checked the oil and tried to crank it with water hooked up and the wand trigger pulled to relieve pressure. The only way I could get it to hit was to spray starter fluid, not much.
I tried for a couple of hours to no avail. Today I noticed a little oil at the exhaust and decided to check the oil. When I removed the plug gas and oil ran ever where. The engine is not froze up as it will turn ok.
What caused this gas to be in the crank case?
I know this is not all the info you would probably want so ask away and thanks for listening.


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

Carburetor float valve leaking. The problem is the Rato R180 only has a replacement carburetor; no repair kit. That what we get for buying cheap Chinese engines. Just plain sad.....


----------



## landon1956 (Jun 4, 2015)

"That what we get for buying cheap Chinese engines. Just plain sad....."

*I will agree with you 100%!!* But some times you don't have much of a choice. A friend of mine had a drill press he had bought from Sears. I purchased one from another place a lot cheaper. He was asking be where it was made and I looked and it had China. He laughed and ask me why I bought that cheap foreign stuff. A couple of days later he had the privilege of looking his over and his too was made in China. We both had a laugh, but, a sad laugh.


----------



## landon1956 (Jun 4, 2015)

If I ordered a Carburetor how can I know for sure which one I will need for my homelite model hl252300?
I see huayi on the side of the bowl but have not seen a number.


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

Look-up the pressure and TTi website say it is PN 099980425067.

Repair Clinic has them in stock for 20.05 plus shipping. Since it is in stock it will today if order 8 pm Eastern time USA.

Here is an image what they have listed.


----------



## landon1956 (Jun 4, 2015)

Do you know if this Carburetor comes with the necessary gaskets?


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

Parts list indicates the carburetor only comes with the choke lever as pictured.

Gasket part numbers are as follows:

099980425068 Air Cleaner Gasket

099980425069 Carburetor Gasket

099980425071 Carburetor Insulator Gasket


----------



## landon1956 (Jun 4, 2015)

Just a recap of my Homelite washer problem.
I ordered the carburetor and the two gaskets. One of the gaskets, 099980425071, was not the right one for my washer but the other was ok. I put the carburetor on and gassed it up and pulled it and it cranked up the first pull. YEAH!!:dance:

After all the pulling I done before the repair my arm looks like Popeye's, ha.


----------

